# هل الحجاب فريضة؟



## ملكه بحجابي (2 يناير 2010)

انا بشوف صور العدرا كلها بيبقي فيها حجاب علي شعرها ومش مبينه شعرها الا جزء منه بس
طيب ليه الفتيات المسيحيات مش عاملين كده؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*



ملكه بحجابي قال:


> انا بشوف صور العدرا كلها بيبقي فيها حجاب علي شعرها ومش مبينه شعرها الا جزء منه بس
> طيب ليه الفتيات المسيحيات مش عاملين كده؟



*لأن الحجاب عادة زمنية مقترنة بالظروف المحيطة والثقافة وليست عبادة يختص بها المؤمن عن غير المؤمن !*


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*

بإختصار لأننا لا نعتبر شعر المرآة عورة


----------



## new_osamah (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*

لاننا لا نفكر مثل الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## قنبله (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*

بردوا مفيش اجابه مقنعه


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*



قنبله قال:


> بردوا مفيش اجابه مقنعه



*
إذا هناك إجابة ولكنك لستى مقتنعة 
فهذا شأنك !*


----------



## Kiril (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*

في توقيعي موضوع عن الحجاب في المسيحية
من فضلك اقرأية
فهو يرد علي العديد من النقاط
مثل تلك النقطة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*

العذراء غطت شعرها اتضاعا و تواضعا منها

و لان عاداتها الاجتماعيه كانت كدا

ما ستات الجاهليه كانت بتلبس برقع يعني

المهم الستر و الاحتشام الذي يريح العين و ليس العبوديه للقماش

و شكرا


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*



ملكه بحجابي قال:


> انا بشوف صور العدرا كلها بيبقي فيها حجاب علي شعرها



*هذا ليس حجاب .. فالسيدة العذراء لم تكن ترتدي حجاب بل ترتدي ملابس عصرها ..
ولو كنا من متبعي التقليد لصورة السيدة العذراء لوجب بالأحري أن نقلد صورة السيد المسيح أولا في ملابسه رجالا ..

ثم لا يوجد في المسيحية فرض " حجاب " على شعر المرأة ..!
انما يوجد وصية محكمة وهي : " الحشمة " !
{ وكذلك أن النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر أو ذهب أو لآلىء أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن } ( 1 تيموثاوس 9:2)*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*

الحجاب حجاب الروح والقلب وليس كلمرائين ..
هناك من المحجبات عجائب لايمكن ان نقول محجبة ابدا 
وهناك ممن لسن محجبات وانما محتشمات ومحترمات وهذا واضح 

هل تغطية الشعر للمرأة يصونها ؟؟
لماذا للمرأة فقط الا يغري الرجل المرأة ايضا ؟؟؟

هذا عجيب ...


----------



## Light Of Christianity (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*



> فطبيعة المراه اي امراه تميل دائما الى لبس الطهر والعفاف والحياء
> لانها تختلف عن الرجل فهي ليست مثل الرجل
> فهي انسانه رقيقه حييه لها طبيعتها ليست كالرجل تلبس البنطال وتظهر شعرها
> لا فهي كالجوهره
> ...



والنبى بلاش الكلام اللى بيضحكوا علينا بيه من زمان ده يااختى الفاضلة ايران هتغطى المانيكان (التمثال ده) عشان ايه بقى ؟؟ عمل فتنه فى المجتمع المسلم لانهم على شكل نساء كاشفة راسها يعنى ونعم الجهل بجد كفاية بقى 
المسيحية تامر المراة بالحشمة وفى المقابل تامر الرجل بغض البصر لانها مسئولية على الاتنين وبعدين ده فى ظاهرة فى المجتمع المسلم غريبه اليومين دول البنات بقت تعاكس الولاد  الولاد لازم يتنقبوا بقى هما كمان مش كده بقوا محل فتنه للنساء ولا ايه ؟؟ ولا الفتنه بتيجى من ناحية النساء بس ولو الرجالة كانوا محل فتنه يبقى تقولوا للبنات غضوا بصركم فوقوا بقى احنا بقينا فى 2010 وانتم عايشين لسه فى العصور الجاهلية


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*

عجباً يا اختنا المسلمة ملكة بحجابي
تحكمين على عقيدة بصور؟ ربنا يهديكِ فعلاً
المسيحية لم تُحدد الحشمة بملبس و لا مظهر لانه مُختلف من مُجتمع لاخر، لذلك طُلبت الحشمة بصورة عامة من كل مرأة، بحسب المُجتمع الذي حولها و حسب العصر الذي تعيش فيه، فإن كان الحشمة في عدم التبرج في عصر ما فالمرأة المسيحي مُطالبة بهذه الحشمة، اذا كان الحشمة في عدم التصرف بتصرفات غير لائقة امام الرجال فهي مُطالبة بها. الحشمة ليست ملبس، بل منهج حياة، الله خلق المرأة بعقل تستطيع بنفسها ان تفهم ما هو الشئ اللائق و غير اللائق، الحشمة لا يوجد لها مفهوم واحد على كل العصور، لا، الحشمة تتغير مفاهيمها مع تغير العصور و المجتمعات و الأفكار.

أجبنا على هذا السؤال عشرات المرات، اذا لم يكن لكِ جديد في الموضوع، فالرجاء عدم جره لغير مسار.

سلام و نور المسيح يملأ عقولكم..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*




> اسال اي فتاه اذا كنتي تمتلكين جوهره واردتي ان تخرجي بها في الشارع ما ذا ستفعلين ستمشي بها وانتي كاشفها تمسكينها في يدك؟؟
> ام ستضعيها في شنطه او في علبه لكي تحفظيها من اعين الناس حتى لا احد ينظر اليها




هل تعقلين هذا الكلام ..
كلمة جوهرة .. هى غير دقيقة .. فالاسلام قد قال عنها انها عورة وليست جوهرة .

الرب قد خلق الرجل وهو خلق المرأة .. لو لزم ان يضع المرأة فى صندوق لكى يحميها لوضعها فى صندوق ..

وكأن الله لم يحمى المرأة .. فجاء الاسلام يحميها .. بوضع المرأة داخل صندوق ..
فالاسلام غير المرأة من انسان مشارك فى المجتمع .. الى صندوق اسود .. نخشى منه

الاهتمام بالداخل ونظافته .. هو اهم بكثير من الاهتمام بالمظهر الخارجى 
الهنا اله قلوب وليس اله مظاهر ..


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (2 يناير 2010)

اولا حــــــــــــــــــذف ردي
ثانيا هذا الموضوع خاص بالنساء فاين هن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (3 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> اولا حــــــــــــــــــذف ردي
> ثانيا هذا الموضوع خاص بالنساء فاين هن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
هههههههههههه
ربنا يهديكي ...

مافيش فرق بين الرجل والمرأة عند الله 
المرأة ممكن تفتن الرجل وكذلك العكس والإنسان ايه غير شوية حجات فوق بعض هههههههههههه

الله ينور قلبك


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (3 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ربنا يهديكي ...
> 
> مافيش فرق بين الرجل والمرأة عند الله
> ...


طبعا لايوجد فرق بين الرجل والمراه عند الله جل جلاله الا بعمله الصالح
قلت بنفسك المراه ممكن تفتن الرجل والرجل ممكن يفتن المراه
تدبر معي هذه الايه الكريمه 
قال الله تعالى "قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من ابصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك اذكى لهم ان الله سبحانه وتعالى خبير بما يصنعون وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من ابصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن الا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمورهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن الا لبعولتهن" سورة النور

هذا خطاب من الله عز وجل للمؤمنين بواسطة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يأمرهم أن
يغضوا من أبصارهم عما حرم عليهم ، فلا ينظروا إلا إلى ما أباح لهم النظر إليه ، وأن يغمضوا
أنظارهم وأبصارهم عن المحرمات والأجنبيات ، فإن اتفق أن وقع النظر على محرم من غير قصد ، فليصرف بصره عنه سريعا ، كما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله 
عنه قال (( سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نظر الفجأة ؟ فأمرني أن أصرف بصري )) .
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه (( يا علي لا تتبع النظرة النظرة ، 
فإن لك الأولى ، وليس لك الآخرة )) رواه الترمذي .
ولا شك أن النظرة ـــ خصوصا إلى المرأة الحسناء ، والأمرد الجميل الوجه ـــ داعية إلى فساد
القلب ، ومحركة للشهوة ، ولذلك أمر الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين بحفظ الأبصار ، كما أمرهم بحفظ الفروج ، لأن النظر باعث إلى ذلك .
(( ذلك أزكى لهم )) أي : غض البصر وحفظ الفرج أزكى وأطهر لقلوبهم وأنقى لدينهم ، ولهذا كان السلف الصالحون ينهون أن يحد الرجل نظره إلى الأمرد الصبيح الوجه ، وهذا هو سر احتجاب النساء عن الأجانب 
كذلك امر الله سبحانه وتعالى المراه بغض البصر وحفظ الفرج والحــــــــجاب ولا يبدين زينتهن جمالهن الا لازواجهم لا تمشي به في الشارع ليراها الرجال جميعا وتكون عرضه للناس وفورجه
فالنساء المسلمات ليسوا كاحد من النساء

ارجو عدم حذف الرد


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

قصدك المرأة الغير محجبة غير شريفة ؟


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

> ارجو عدم حذف الرد


بل سيحذف , لانه ليس مكانه
الموضوع عن الحجاب في المسيحية و ليس في الاسلام
تبليغ عن مشاركة مخالفة

اذا حضرتك جامده كده , من فضلك ورينا مشاركاتك في موضوع الحجاب في الاسلام في توقيعي


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

و هي تصلي يا استاذ مش شايف كلمة و هي تصلي


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

دموع القدس قال:


> نعم الكتاب المقدس أمر المرأة بالحجاب وهذا الدليل
> 
> 
> *رسالة كورنسس الأولى الإصحاح 11*​* 5 واما كل امرأة تصلّي او تتنبأ وراسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه.
> ...




انتبهت على كلمة تصلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

و ما قلش حجاب قال تغطي راسها مش تتحجب او تتنقب تغطي الرأس


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

طهارة القلب اهم من تغطية الراس 

و لكن اسألك سؤال ما هو شكل الحجاب الذي اوصى به الكتاب المقدس 

و على فكرة لم تعتبر المسيحي شعر المرأة عوورة حتى نتكلم عن الحجاب


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

*طبعا الرد اللى جاى دة اعذرونى على شدتى فيه !*



> نعم الكتاب المقدس أمر المرأة بالحجاب وهذا الدليل



*تعالى ورينا الدليل اللى ناقله من منتديات التدليس الإسلامية والتى سوف افضحها امامك !*



> *رسالة كورنسس الأولى الإصحاح 11*​*
> 
> 5 واما كل امرأة تصلّي او تتنبأ وراسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه.*


*
اين هنا الحجاب ؟؟

هل الحجاب عند الصلاة فقط ! ؟؟
هل الحجاب الى المرأة البالغة غيرها من اللواتى لم يبلغن ؟؟

أتعقل ما عو الحجاب اصلا لتتكلم فيه ايها الناقل ؟ ؟؟؟


**فى الإســــلام : عندما تبلغ المرأة*
*فى المسيحية : ليس شرط لأنه ليس له علاقة*
*فى الإســــلام :الحجاب يتم لباسه فى كل الأوقات التى يةجد فيها غريب*
*فى المسيحية : الحجاب فقط عند الصلاة لقدسية الصلاة*
*فى الإســــلام : الحجاب شرطه ان لا يظهر إلا الوجه والكفين*
*فى المسيحية : لم يقال هذا على الإطلاق*​*
**من هنا فقط يسقط التدليس الإسلامى 

*


> *6 اذ المرأة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها.وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط. *


* 

هذا متى ؟؟؟
عند الصلاة فقط !

*


> *13 احكموا في انفسكم.هل يليق بالمرأة ان تصلّي الى الله وهي غير مغطاة.*



*عند الصلاة فقط ايها المدلسون !*



> ( لا تتشبهن بهؤلاء النساء أيتها المسيحيات إذا أردتن ان تكن مؤمنات. اهتمي بزوجك لترضيه وحده. وإذا مشيت في الطريق فغطي رأسك بردائك فإنك إذا تغطيت بعفة تُصانين عن نظر الأشرار.)
> 
> طيب وهاي فيها وهي تصلي



*يبدو انك فقدت صوابك

هل تساوى بين الدسقولية والكتاب المقدس ! ؟؟

هات رقم الصفحة ؟

*


> *مو هي كمان من مصادر التشريع عند المسيحية مو بس الكتاب المقدس *



*دليلك ؟

دا انت هاتتفضح فضيحة بجلاجل

*​


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

> و هي تصلي يا استاذ مش شايف كلمة و هي تصلي


اخ طحبوش
اتعودنا علي قص الكلام من سياقه و "تتطنيش" باقي الاية


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> وقل لمن يقول بان الرجل مثل الالنساء ...هل يلد الرجل؟؟


 
هذا الكلام يقوله دعاة الزواج المثلي والشواذ جنسيا 
فهل انت منهم ؟؟؟

نحن نتكلم عن الحقوق والواجبات وليس عن التكوين الجسدي والنفسي .

يارب ارحم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

و هيا ايه علاقه الولاده بتغطيه الشعر


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

> وقل لمن يقول بان الرجل مثل الالنساء ...هل يلد الرجل؟؟



*هو انتى فهمتى اننا لما نقول الرجل زى الست يبقى الرجل بيولد ؟؟

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
بقى بعد الكلام دة هاتفهمى ازاى الثالوث والتجسد !؟*​


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

> وقل لمن يقول بان الرجل مثل الالنساء ...هل يلد الرجل؟؟


و هي علشان الست بتخلف يبقي ليها معاملة خاصة؟؟؟؟
امام الله الاثنان واحد

بالنسبة لموضوع الحيوانات
اي المسيحيين ليسوا كالحيوانات في غرائزهم
واحدة حلوة تعدي , يقوم كله يبص و يعاكس و يتحرش و يثار
المسيحية فيها ضبط نفس , سمو عن الشهوات و الغرائز
رقي في الاحاسيس الانسانية

لا نلقي المشكلة علي المرأة و نقول يجب ان تتغطي 
اليس من الافضل الا تخرج من البيت من الاساس؟

أليس الرجل يثير المرأة ايضا؟
لماذا لا يتحجب هو الاخر؟


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

> وأيضا أمرت المسيحيات بلبسه


 
المسيحية لا تفرض شيئا بل تعرض حق الله

تعاليم الرسل , نصائح ارشادات و ليست فروض و اوامر الهية


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

> * أجل أعقل ما هو الحجاب وربما أكثر منك أخي *


*سوف اريك*​ 


> * ومن قال أن الحجاب في الاسلام للمرأة البالغة فقط *


*الأمر به للمرأة البالغة فقط فلا يجوز لها ان تمشى وهى بالغة الا وهى محجبة*​ 
*لو كان القسم إسلامى لكنت قمت بفضحك اسلاميا ايضا ولكن نكتفى بالشق المسيحى*​ 




> * وأيضا أمرت المسيحيات بلبسه *


*كاذب ، اين الدليل ؟؟*​ 



> * قد يكون هنا وفي هذا الدليل من الكتاب المقدس ورد أنه عند الصلاة فقط *


*إذا فأنت تعترف ان المرأة مطلوب منها ان تغطى رأسها عند الصلاة فقط*​ 

*فوق من النوم وتعالى كلمنا *​ 



*1- كونوا متمثلين بي كما انا ايضا بالمسيح.*​

*2- فامدحكم ايها الاخوة على انكم تذكرونني في كل شيء و تحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها اليكم.*


*3- و لكن اريد ان تعلموا ان راس كل رجل هو المسيح و اما راس المراة فهو الرجل و راس المسيح هو الله.*


*4- كل رجل يصلي او يتنبا و له على راسه شيء يشين راسه.*


*5- و اما كل امراة تصلي او تتنبا و راسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها و المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه.*​

*6- اذ المراة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها و ان كان قبيحا بالمراة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط.*​




*إذا فايضا الى الصلاة والصلاة فقط !*


*وتعالى الى نقطة اخرى*


*ما عقوبة المرأة التى لا تغطى شعرها ( سواء فى الشارع او فى الصلاة ) ؟؟*


*نجد الاجابة ايضا من الكتاب المقدس *​




*5- و اما كل امراة تصلي او تتنبا و راسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها و المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه.*


*6- اذ المراة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها و ان كان قبيحا بالمراة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط.*​


*أفهمت شئ ؟؟*​


​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

الديداخي ، كما يقولون انه الكتاب الذي يحتوي على تعليم الرسل وهو الاصل الذي نقلت الدسقولية عنه .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

يعني تعاليم رسل المسيح مدونه في غير الرسائل 

طب عظيم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

سوري عل الغلط الاملائي مافيش ايديت

*تم تصحيح الخطأ الإملائي *

*المشرف *


----------



## ملكه بحجابي (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*



osama_ahmed قال:


> لاننا لا نفكر مثل الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

هذا الرد غير لائق بالمره يا اسامه
نحن هنا للنقاش المحترم ليس اكثر ولا اقل

وميرسي جدا علي كل اللي ردوا عليا بأسلوب محترم


----------



## Kiril (8 يناير 2010)

> هذا الرد غير لائق بالمره يا اسامه


و الرد مزعلك في ايه؟

اتمني ان نكون اجبنا عن تساؤلاتك يا اخت


----------



## ملكه بحجابي (8 يناير 2010)

kiril قال:


> و الرد مزعلك في ايه؟
> 
> اتمني ان نكون اجبنا عن تساؤلاتك يا اخت


 
اه جاوبتوني وشكرا علي الاجابات
 بس هوريك الرد مزعلني ازاي
زي ما انا اقول كده بالظبط انا مش هقلع حجابي عشان تفكيري مايبقاش زي تفكير الحيوانات


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2010)

ملكه بحجابي قال:


> اه جاوبتوني وشكرا علي الاجابات
> بس هوريك الرد مزعلني ازاي
> زي ما انا اقول كده بالظبط انا مش هقلع حجابي عشان تفكيري مايبقاش زي تفكير الحيوانات


 


*ومين قالك إقلعي حجابك *

*رجاء المشاركة في صلب الموضوع *

*وترك المناقشات الجانبية مع المشاركين *


----------



## new_osamah (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: عندي سؤال*



ملكه بحجابي قال:


> هذا الرد غير لائق بالمره يا اسامه
> نحن هنا للنقاش المحترم ليس اكثر ولا اقل
> 
> وميرسي جدا علي كل اللي ردوا عليا بأسلوب محترم



انا بقول امر واقع 

انتم لسه بتفكرو في امور هايفه 

والحجاب والنقاب وكلام متخلف اكن رجال المسلمين حيوانات ولازم نتغطي منهم لايكلونا

انتم بتسيئو لنفسكم وانت مش دراينين للاسف 

البشريه بتحاول تسموا وترقي والمسلمين بيحاولو يتخلفوا  اكتر !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiril (11 يناير 2010)

> وتمشي في الشارع كاسية عارية وهل يرضى الله بهذا..


حد قال انها تمشي في الشارع عارية؟؟؟
انت يا حجاب يا عارية
مفيش منطقة وسط؟
للدرجة دي مفيش دماغ


----------



## ADAM MOHNND (14 يناير 2010)

*سلام ونعمه*
*انا لا اعرف القاعدة التشريعية لهذا الموضوع لكن الشيء الذي اعرفه ان اي جزء من جسد المرأة شيء ثمين يجب الحفاظ عليه من اي اعتداء او تجاوز ولو بالنظر والتلذذ فهل فينا رجل يقبل لرجل اخر يتلذذ بمفاتن زوجته او اخته فالمحصلة انه من الاولى ان نخبيء اي جوهره ثمينه في حبابي عنينا.*​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2010)

adam mohnnd قال:


> *سلام ونعمه*​
> 
> 
> *انا لا اعرف القاعدة التشريعية لهذا الموضوع لكن الشيء الذي اعرفه ان اي جزء من جسد المرأة شيء ثمين يجب الحفاظ عليه من اي اعتداء او تجاوز ولو بالنظر والتلذذ فهل فينا رجل يقبل لرجل اخر يتلذذ بمفاتن زوجته او اخته فالمحصلة انه من الاولى ان نخبيء اي جوهره ثمينه في حبابي عنينا.*​


 
عندما تكوني مع صديقاتك...هل تحاول كل واحدة إظهار مجوهراتها و خواتمها أم لا؟!

المجوهرات إن ظلت في الدولاب قيمتها لا تزيد عن حجر في الشارع...
إلا لو ذهبت لتبيعينها، و عندها يجب أن تكشفيها أيضاً!!


المثال الضعيف ده مش هينفعكم...

*# ................ #*


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

adam mohnnd قال:


> *سلام ونعمه*
> 
> 
> *انا لا اعرف القاعدة التشريعية لهذا الموضوع *​


​



*الآيات التشريعية في الكتاب المقدس هي :*


*** القاعدة العامة ضبط النفس بعدم شهوة أي شئ*
خروج 20 : 17 
*لا تَشْتَهِ* بَيْتَ قَرِيبِكَ. لا تَشْتَهِ امْرَاةَ قَرِيبِكَ وَلا عَبْدَهُ 
وَلا امَتَهُ وَلا ثَوْرَهُ وَلا حِمَارَهُ وَلا *شَيْئا* مِمَّا لِقَرِيبِكَ. 

تثنية 5 : 21 
*وَلا تَشْتَهِ* امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِكَ وَلا تَشْتَهِ بَيْتَ قَرِيبِكَ وَلا حَقْلهُ 
وَلا عَبْدَهُ وَلا أَمَتَهُ وَلا ثَوْرَهُ وَلا حِمَارَهُ وَلا *كُل مَا* لِقَرِيبِكَ. ​ 

*** الشهوة زنا *
متى 5 : 28 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ *يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا* فَقَدْ *زَنَى* بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 

 
​*** مسئولية الرجل عدم النظر للشهوة. وعلية ألا يقع بحيل المرأة *
أمثالٌ 6 : 25 
*لاَ *تَشْتَهِيَنَّ جَمَالَهَا بِقَلْبِكَ *وَلاَ* *تَأْخُذْكَ* بِهُدُبِهَا. 

​ 
*** الوصية بحفظ الانسان نفسة طاهرا *
تيموثاوس الأولى 5 : 22 
.... وَلاَ تَشْتَرِكْ فِي خَطَايَا الآخَرِينَ. *احْفَظْ نَفْسَكَ طَاهِراً*. 
بطرس الثانية 1 : 4 
اللَّذَيْنِ بِهِمَا قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ 
لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ، 
*هَارِبِينَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ* الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ. ​ 

*** أضبط عينك فهي باب الشهوة ... لتحفظ جسدك كله *


لوقا 11 : 34 
*سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ* فَمَتَى كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً *فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ* 
يَكُونُ نَيِّراً وَمَتَى كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً *فَجَسَدُكَ* يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً. 
​*** العلاج والحفظ *
غلاطية 5 : 16 
وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ *اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ* فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا *شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ*. 

 ​*** أخيرًا أمنيات رجل طاهر القلب *
مزمور 119 : 37 
*حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ* عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ. *فِي طَرِيقِكَ أَحْيِنِي*. 

​

*الشهوة الجيدة والمباحة *

إشعياء 26 : 8
 فَفِي طَرِيقِ 
أَحْكَامِكَ يَا *رَبُّ* انْتَظَرْنَاكَ. 
إِلَى *اسْمِكَ* وَإِلَى *ذِكْرِكَ* *شَهْوَةُ النَّفْسِ. 
*​*
*


----------

